
Show HN: Onion Packer – An open source Textures and Images organizer - Mikepicker
https://mikepicker.github.io/onion-packer-page/
======
RubyPinch
This doesn't do texture packing, does it?

The name might be a slight bit confusing

~~~
Mikepicker
Nope, we put "packer" in it because we liked the sound :)

~~~
jordanwallwork
Yeah that's very confusing then

------
barbaricmelons
Sometimes it's just easier to do a quick search and modify the result instead
of keeping a huge texture library available constantly. But keeping an
inventory of scratch/bump maps to use on a variety of projects is actually
something I've been looking into...then wham, here it is. Anybody have
experience with it?

~~~
Mikepicker
Hi and thanks for your comment. When designing Onion Packer we focused on the
designer need of: \- quickly finding the right texture / image \- have a fast
way to preview it on a 3D model

You mentioned bumps, which is something that is in our roadmap (3D preview,
together with diffuse textures).

We are looking for precious feedbacks and testers, since we are in the initial
phase. If you have some good suggestions it is very easy that it will be
considered. Onion Packer wants to take the direction that its users suggest it
to go :)

Give it a try, it's totally free.

------
galfarragem
It would be much more interesting as kind of a plugin to Pinterest than as a
standalone app.

~~~
Mikepicker
Hi, thanks for your feedback. I didn't know that Pinterest allows developers
to create their own plugins. Could you kindly describe me how Onion Packer
could take advantage of it? Thanks :)

~~~
galfarragem
AFAIK it does:
[https://developers.pinterest.com/](https://developers.pinterest.com/)

As an housing architect, Pinterest simplified a lot my workflow by keeping all
images in the same place (it allows private boards and full resolution). There
is plenty of room to improve, their tools are not designed for professionals.
You could build on top of that.

~~~
Mikepicker
Thanks so much, we are already discussing what can be done :)

------
Zekio
Why use "rar" rather than "zip" for the download

------
kowdermeister
A link to the Github page would be nice.

~~~
Mikepicker
Thanks! We'll add a link on the website

